
Das Keyboard is crowdfunding a cloud-connected mechanical keyboard - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/7/1/12078000/das-keyboard-mechanical-keyboard-5q-kickstarter-cloud
======
venomsnake
Dear Das keyboard, mind updating your firmware so we can install that cloud
keylogger on this and this keyboard, courtesy of all writs act.

Thanks,

FBI

